# New 'Trading/Investing Resources' subforum



## Joe Blow (13 May 2007)

I have created a new 'Trading/Investing Resources' subforum in the 'Beginners Lounge' forum. I had noticed that threads on topics like books, software, courses, data, newsletters and other resources were spread over several forums and would be more useful if gathered up into one subforum that members could browse at their leisure.

Some threads have not been moved. For example, software specific to options has been left in the 'Derivatives' forum as that is where someone is more likely to search for it.

Please be sure to post any new threads on any of these topics in the new subforum.

Hope you find it useful.


----------

